# Tell Us About Your Day. What Are Other Drivers Earning?



## GettinSquare (Jan 4, 2019)

I'm interested in what other Uber drivers are doing on a daily or weekly basis so it would be nice to have some info from other drivers to compare with. So I'll start. Keep it to the basics, and honest:

City: Wollongong, NSW
Day: Friday 1 May 2019
Start Time: 6am
Hours: 8h 59m
Trips: 30
Earnings: $268.86
Km/s: 225km
Tip(s): 1 x $3


----------



## Yawnie (Sep 17, 2018)

casual driver, no tips


----------



## GettinSquare (Jan 4, 2019)

Yawnie said:


> View attachment 301081
> 
> 
> casual driver, no tips


Where are you located? Location is everything.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

GettinSquare said:


> I'm interested in what other Uber drivers are doing on a daily or weekly basis so it would be nice to have some info from other drivers to compare with. So I'll start. Keep it to the basics, and honest:
> 
> City: Wollongong, NSW
> *Day: Friday 1 May 2019*
> ...


I'll let you know in about 2 months !



GettinSquare said:


> Where are you located? Location is everything


Not everything , if i earn $1000 a week and you do the same thing it's the Nett profit that counts.

A more meaningful question would have been " Hi all, what is the *average profit*, after expenses, of an Uber driver "

An big issue is that many drivers are only interested in those dollars they check daily on their APP.

No two driver"s profit on the same income is the same !

Two drivers with an Uber income of $1,000 per week:


Driver A. has a new $70K vehicle ------------------------------ Driver B. has a $15K vehicle
Driver A. has a new 3 litre petrol vehicle --------------------- Driver B. has a 1.6 litre diesel vehicle
Driver A. uses 10 litres per 100 km ---------------------------- Driver B. uses 6 litres per 100km
Driver A. needs a service every 10km------------------------- Driver B. needs a service every 15km
Driver A. needs $1000 tyres ever 40km ---------------------- Driver B. needs $600 tyres ever 50km
Driver A. does 1,700 km to earn $1,000 ---------------------- Driver B. does 1,300 km to earn $1,000
Driver A. car depreciates $20k first year --------------------- Driver B. car depreciates $5k first year
At the end of the financial year the only true measure is what your accountant prepares on your "Profit and Loss" statement.

.


----------



## Yawnie (Sep 17, 2018)

GettinSquare said:


> Where are you located? Location is everything.


Sydney, work in pyrmont so drive a few hours before work mostly inner west or occasional eastern suburbs


----------



## GettinSquare (Jan 4, 2019)

Hugh G said:


> I'll let you know in about 2 months !


Yer ok March or May, almost same same.



Hugh G said:


> Not everything , if i earn $1000 a week and you do the same thing it's the Nett profit that counts.
> 
> A more meaningful question would have been " Hi all, what is the *average profit*, after expenses, of an Uber driver "
> 
> ...


Ok, so the above reply is exactly the kind of rant some idiots spew out in order to talk themselves into doing something that to the rest of us is so obviously counterintuitive.

Some advice. When a question is posted and you don't really understand it, or don't want to reply to it, but have something to say why not start your own thread and see if people want to respond to it.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

GettinSquare said:


> Yer ok March or May, almost same same.
> 
> 
> Ok, so the above reply is exactly the kind of rant some idiots spew out in order to talk themselves into doing something that to the rest of us is so obviously counterintuitive.
> ...


Still only 1 reply with the details you requested in this thread, why are all these people not responding to your question ?
In your previous job you may have dragged them over the coals, or reported them for insubordination.

On monday you state you are finished



GettinSquare said:


> No more Uber driving for me.
> " https://uberpeople.net/threads/no-more-crap-chat-straight-to-the-hourly-rate.312816/post-4772489 "


.....4 days later you are posting your daily earnings and requesting other drivers post theirs also

I sense you might be a little bit p*ssed off at your current situation. Over 3 months since you lost your job and your journey down the path of self-employment and flexibility has not shown you the streets of gold you were promised.

Welcome to Uberworld ! The place is over-run with middle-aged, educated, over-qualified and unemployed corporate-rejects.

Most are at the junction where they may be:

not old enough for the pension
too young for Transition-to-Retirement Superannuation access
to many assets to get the dole
in a relationship with a working partner and unable to get the dole
Uber loves people like us because we have a very high DDF - Desperate Driver Factor. The other cohort with a very high DDF are students and those on visas who do not have access to the dole or other government funding.

The 3 threads you have started give plenty of information about your short-term/long-term prospects of making it as an Uber driver in the thriving metropolis of Wollongong. In October last year the local Gong Uber drivers were upset their turf was being overtaken by those from Sydney and the Shire. Several other threads from Uber drivers in Wollongong indicate it is not going real well for them - just like most regional areas.

Uber has been in Wollongong for 2 years this month. Like most regional areas the biggest ongoing complaint is "There's now too many drivers, I can't make as much money as I did last year". For those with a high DDF and also financial obligations the only solution is to work more hours to achieve the money they need.

I've worked in a regional area for 2 and a half years and make way less than when I started, despite a rate increase in Dec 2017. Every month it gets worse due to the increased number of drivers.

Maybe you need to leave the Gong and set your sights on greener pastures a little further afield.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Jul 7, 2018)

Let me give you the facts, 
Uber driving is strictly for the old farts, like me with no mortgage, no kids, no ambition and no self respect to speak of.
We can target the surge areas, if no surge we can go home and indulge in some gardening or pretty crappy DIY, all the time keeping an eye on the AP for unexpected surges. If they are nearby then off we go, if not then who cares.
It is so nice to be able to cherrypick all the big money gigs and leave the crumbs and the poo for other ants less fortunate than us old farts.
Sorry guys but that's just the way the cookie crumbles


----------

